# Welches Druckerpapier? - Papierbewertung



## Master90 (28. Januar 2014)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich brauche neues Druckerpapier und frage mich, welches wohl die optimalsten Ergebnisse liefern kann.
Bei dem Drucker handelt es sich um einen *Multifunktions-Farblaserdrucker*.
Der Drucker besitzt die Fähigkeit DADF zu nutzen und Duplexdruck einzusetzen. Dementsprechend muss das Papier wahrscheinlich eine gewisse Stärke aufweisen (100 g/qm-150 g/qm?). Ich als Papierneuling bitte euch hiermit um mithilfe.
Folgende Druckerpapiere scheinen interessant zu sein:
*100 g/qm:*
Mondi Color Copy Papier, DIN A4, 100 g/qm, 2500 Blatt DRUCKERPAPIER KOPIERPAPIER | eBay
Image Impact DIN A4 hochweiß, 100 g/qm, 2000 Blatt DRUCKERPAPIER KOPIERPAPPIER | eBay
1000 Blatt mondi ColorCopy 100, Druck-/Kopierpapier, 100g/qm, A4, weiß | eBay
500 Bl HP ColourLaser 100 g/qm Druck-Kopierpapier A4 weiß CHP350 Colour Laser | eBay
Mondi Color Copy Papier, DIN A4, 100 g/qm, 500 Blatt KOPIERPAPIER DRUCKERPAPIER | eBay

*120g/qm:*
Xerox Premium Farblaser-Papier, A4, 120g/qm, hochweiß (003R96602) Multifunktionspapier: Druckerpapier & Folie Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Xerox Colotech+, A4, 120g/qm, 500 Blatt (3R94651) Kopierpapier: Druckerpapier & Folie Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Mondi Color Copy Papier DIN A4, 120 g/qm, 1750 Blatt DRUCKERPAPIER KOPIERPAPIER | eBay

*150g/qm:*
Papier Bilderdruck Laserdrucker A4 150g seidenmatt matt | eBay

*160g/qm:*
500 Blatt mondi ColorCopy 160, Druck-/Kopierpapier, 160g/qm, A4, weiß | eBay
400 Blatt Sigel Premium-Farb-Laser-Papier 160 g/qm A4 superweiß LP324 | eBay
Mondi Color Copy Papier DIN A4, 160 g/qm, 1250 Blatt DRUCKERPAPIER KOPIERPAPIER | eBay

Ich habe keine besonderen Ansprüche. Ich drucke also keine Grußkarten/Visitenkarten etc.
Einige Papiere werden als matt oder glänzend angepriesen, die einen als holzfrei und satiniert, das eine ist hochweiß und wieder ein anderes superweiß^^.

Ein Dankeschön schonmal im vorraus 

LG und einen schönen Abend!


----------



## rabe08 (28. Januar 2014)

1. Was hat Duplexdruck und DADF mit der Papierstärke zu tun?
Zum Druck: anders als Tintenstrahldrucker "wässert" ein Laserdrucker nicht das Papier mit Tinte. Der Prozess ist trocken. 

2. Zu den von Dir aufgeführten Papierstärken
80g ist Bürostandard. Bei Duplexdruck - insbesondere wenn Bilder im Spiel sind - ist es unter Umständen etwas zu durchscheinend. Also 90g nehmen, max. 100g. Spätestens 160g wird in der Rubrik "Karton" verkauft, dass kann KEIN Drucker mehr durch die Kassette einziehen, nur noch durch einen geraden Papiereinzug, das nicht erfordert, dass das Papier irgendwo im Prozess um Rollen herumgebogen wird. Sowas hat nicht jeder Drucker, allerdings könnte Dein Ding sowas schon haben, ist wohl schon luxuriös ausgestattet. Tintenstrahl-Fotodrucker (so wie meiner) haben sowas idR auch.


----------



## Master451 (28. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
Ich kann jetzt nicht genau nachvollziehen, weshalb du unbedingt eben die stärkeren Papiersorten brauchst. Kommt dein Drucker mit gewöhnlichem 80g-Papier nicht aus oder wird das irgendwo empfohlen? Mein Drucker (gut, HP- bzw. Canon-Tintenstrahler, jeweils mit Duplex) machen in Sachen beidseitiger Druck bei 80g-Papier keine Probleme. Ich weiß natürlich nicht, ob das jetzt bei den Geschwindigkeiten der Laserdrucker vielleicht problematisch ist, unser Uni-Kopierer druckt Duplex auf billigstem Recyclingpapier, was auch nicht mehr als 80g/qm haben dürfte, und hat damit keine Schwierigkeiten. Ich könnte mir aber eher vorstellen, dass stärkeres/dickeres Papier beim Duplex-Druck Probleme machen könnte, es muss immerhin automatisch gewendet werden und das ist bei stärkerem Papier vermutlich schwieriger.

Machst du irgendwelche Ausdrücke für Firmenpost, representative Aufgaben oder sowas? Selbst das 100g/qm-Papier von Color Copy (Mondi) verwenden die Leute lt. Amazon-Bewertungen für Bachelorarbeiten, Rechnungsdrucke etc. (http://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B000J6A58M/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1), also eher ausgefallenere Sachen. Das 160g-Papier von Mondi wird dann für Grußkarten, Tischkarten, Visitenkarten, Schablonen bei Textilverarbeitung, Zeichnungen etc. verwendet.
Für den alltäglichen Einsatz würde ich an deiner Stelle erstmal das "normale" Kopierpapier nehmen (80g/m2), und wenn das unzufriedenstellende Ergebnisse bringt dann 90g- oder 100g Papiere testen. Ich weiß nicht ob es bei euch Kopierläden, Papierläden oder Bürobedarf-Zeug gibt, wo du mal testweise kleine Mengen der stärkeren Papiere zum Testen kaufen kannst, um zu sehen, wie dein Drucker damit zurechtkommt.
Zumindest lt. Amazon-Bewertungen scheint Mondi gute Papiere zu machen... Wie die anderen Hersteller sind, habe ich jetzt nicht nachgeschaut, ich denke mal das dürfte sich von der Qualität her nicht groß unterscheiden.

Mir persönlich wäre das auch teilweise zu teuer einfach, das "gewöhnliche" Zeug auf solch hochwertigem Papier zu drucken. Bei Schulaufsätzen, Arbeiten, Webseitenausdrucken, Präsentationsfolien kommt es wie ich finde nicht so aufs Papier an... 
Auch wenn ich ein bisschen am Thema vorbeigerast bin, hoffe ich doch, ein wenig bei der Entscheidung geholfen zu haben. Wenn du vielleicht noch schreibst, was du v.A. drucken willst und was das genau für ein Drucker ist, könnte man dir sicher besser helfen. Mal schauen was andere User sagen...
Gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2014)

Was ein Drucker am Papier verträgt steht in der Beschreibung aber für Duplex braucht es keine Pappe da reicht normales Papier schon mit 80g/ m² bis max. 100 g/m². Das einzige was sein kann das dein Papier etwas wellig werden kann. Ich würde vielleicht nur darauf achten das es für Laserdrucker geeignet ist wobei Kopierpapier ja ähnlich verarbeitet wird.

 Ich würde Papier wählen was du jederzeit im lokalen Handel bekommst


----------



## Master90 (28. Januar 2014)

rabe08 schrieb:


> 1. Was hat Duplexdruck und DADF mit der Papierstärke zu tun?
> Zum Druck: anders als Tintenstrahldrucker "wässert" ein Laserdrucker nicht das Papier mit Tinte. Der Prozess ist trocken.
> 
> 2. Zu den von Dir aufgeführten Papierstärken
> 80g ist Bürostandard. Bei Duplexdruck - insbesondere wenn Bilder im Spiel sind - ist es unter Umständen etwas zu durchscheinend. Also 90g nehmen, max. 100g. Spätestens 160g wird in der Rubrik "Karton" verkauft, dass kann KEIN Drucker mehr durch die Kassette einziehen, nur noch durch einen geraden Papiereinzug, das nicht erfordert, dass das Papier irgendwo im Prozess um Rollen herumgebogen wird. Sowas hat nicht jeder Drucker, allerdings könnte Dein Ding sowas schon haben, ist wohl schon luxuriös ausgestattet. Tintenstrahl-Fotodrucker (so wie meiner) haben sowas idR auch.


 
Wie Master451 bereits erwähnt hat, habe auch ich gehört, dass zu dickes Papier Problem mit dem Einzug bei DADF hat. Beim Duplexdruck kann es vorkommen, dass sich das Papier (wenn zu dünn) wellt und die Rückseite eher als mangelhaft zu betrachten ist (schließlich entstehen bei dem Prozess Temperaturen von bis zu 200°C!). Ein durschscheinen kann ebenfalls auftreten.
Wie gesagt..."besondere" Ausdrücke mache ich nicht. Gelegentlich halt mal ein paar Texte mit Bildern - gewöhnlicher Hausgebrauch eben.
Die Entscheidung wird wohl entweder auf ein 100g oder 120g Papier fallen 
Der Drucker, falls von Bedeutung, ist dieser: *Samsung CLX-6260F.

*LG


----------



## rabe08 (28. Januar 2014)

Das sich das Papiert liegt daran, dass es nicht perfekt trocken gelagert wird. Beim Druckvorgang wird es dann suboptimal getrocknet, schon hast Du das Ergebnis. Druckpapier also immer in normal geheizten und gelüfteten Räumen lagern, niemals im Keller oder in der Vorratskammer. Oder im Badezimmer.

Ich bevorzuge 90g Papier, fühlt sich besser als 80g Papier an, ohne "seltsam" zu wirken. Gutes Tonpapier hat übrigens 130g, damit Du Dir mal was unter 160g vorstellen kannst...


----------

